# Weber Spirit 210



## milkdemcows (May 9, 2008)

My wife and I and her siblings are planning on getting her Dad a gas grill for Father's day (probably Father's Day-slash-birthday).  He's always been a charcoal fan, but the last couple years has begun pining over having a gas grill.  With all of us either in college or just out, we don't want to do more than about $300.  We've been looking at Weber because of the great reputation, but of course for our price limit the Genesis line is out leaving us with the Q and Spirit.  We don't need the portability factor of the Q, and the Spirit looks like it delivers more area and BTU than the Q for the money (and wouldn't require buying an adapter hose and cart).  Looking at Amazon, it still has great reviews overall, but a couple complain that it is flimsy and below-Weber grade in many respects.  But I would still suspect it would be a better buy (primarily qua long term investment) than other brand's "entry level" (lol-ish) grills.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2008)

Because so many of us have had such positive experiences with Webers, I wouldn't hesitate to buy the Spirit if that's what I was in the market for.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 9, 2008)

I've never owned a Weber Gas model, but their charcoal models are excellent! There is no reason not to think the same about the gas ones. It's a good brand/company.
The model 210 or the slightly larger (3 burner model) model 310 would be good choices!!

Fun!


----------



## QSis (May 9, 2008)

The Weber Spirits have only been out a couple of years, so we don't have long-term history on them.

They are "economy" versions of the Silver A's and Silver B's, which were fabulous grills.

Weber has excellent an customer service record and history, so I'd go with the Spirit.

Lee


----------



## pacanis (May 9, 2008)

I bought a new grill last year and it was between a Weber and a Ducane.  Similar models, though I don't remember right now what they were. I bought the Ducane. Reasons being, 1-It seemed like I was getting a lot more grill for the money (they are made by Weber BTW), 2-I liked the stainless steel grill racks. They were what I was used to and I didn't need to worry about protecting their coating/finish or seasoning, 3-The burners went front to back rather than left to right.  This meant I could run the outside burners and have a nice area in the middle for indirect cooking. (For that reason you may want to consider more than a 2-burner grill.)
Unfortunately, you picked the wrong time of year to shop for bargains when it comes to a grill.  I got mine for cheap at a local hardware store last fall, but that doesn't help you right now (but for next time ).

I have used my grill at least 2x a week since getting it and for a stretch there, probably 8x a week, as I was cooking dogs or burgers on it for lunch, too. I am _very_ happy with it.

Just giving you more to think about. You may appreciate a larger grill when your father has you all over for a cookout


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ...3-The burners went front to back rather than left to right. This meant I could run the outside burners and have a nice area in the middle for indirect cooking. (For that reason you may want to consider more than a 2-burner grill.)...


 

That is the one complaint I have with the Weber - the burners run right/left rather than front/back.  That makes it harder to do indirect heat with larger pieces like whole chickens, turkeys and roasts.


----------



## QSis (May 9, 2008)

I second Pacanis' recommendation on Ducane. 

Ducane has a much smaller (but fiercely loyal) following of fans than Weber does.  

I manage a hardware store, and am also the BBQ manager.  I only sell Weber and, since they bought Ducane few years ago,  Ducane grills.  I figured that if Ducanes were good enough for Weber, they were good enough for my store and customers.

Lee


----------



## love2"Q" (May 9, 2008)

ducane makes a great a\c unit ...
i had heard  a rumor about them that the ones they sell 
at Home Depot were not made by Weber ...


----------



## PeterAtwood (May 10, 2008)

I bought a Weber Spirit 210 about two weeks ago and am absolutely thrilled with it. It cooks very evenly and has excellent control, lights on the first click every time. The parts are all easily replaceable down the road if needed. I cannot say enough good about this unit and I wish we had upgraded years ago.

BTW, it has plenty of room on it IMO. It's just my wife and I but I don't see why we couldn't easily feed a party of 12 or larger if need be.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2008)

Hmm my Weber Genesis grill burners run front to back.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2008)

GB said:


> Hmm my Weber Genesis grill burners run front to back.


 

That's interesting.  Mine is about 9 years old and the two burners run left/right.

GB, you have the big SS model, right?  Maybe that's the difference.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2008)

Nope I didn't get the SS. Mine is black and basic.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2008)

GB said:


> Nope I didn't get the SS. Mine is black and basic.


 

My mistake.  The front to back burners are a new thing them.


----------

